# Heirloom gown



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

Just finished this heirloom christening gown it consist of a petticoat with a overdress, it's knitted in one ply Shetland lace it was a bit tricky but I persevered and am quite pleased with the results, the pattern is from a book of Shetland lace patterns


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow!! Absolutely Lovely.. Beautiful..


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Amazing!!


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you I am now needing an upgrade on my glasses as the fineness of the wool has had an effect on my eyesight ????


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! Truly an heirloom!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

It is beautiful, you are sooooo gifted !


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

oh, my that is an heirloom. it will be treasured for generations. I can only imagine how much work went into it and your perseverance.
Your pride in your work is justly deserved....


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking!!!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

What a beautiful heirloom gown you have made!! Wow!! ????????????


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Fabulous! you are such a talented knitter.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh how lovely is that!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you your comments mean a lot as you all appreciate the work that goes into our projects, I have a bucket list of things I want to knit and this was one of them, it goes with the shawl I made called a wedding ring shawl


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Spectacular work. Such a treasure


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Your christening gown is totally beautiful. I shudder when I think - ONE PLY - yarn.
Well done - you are a very talented knitter. : gogojules


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

What a beautiful gown. Were you making it for someone special or just because you like making lace?


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Breathtaking!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

That is absolutely glorious !!


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

WOW!!! Fantastic!


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

It was on my bucket list of things to make , when my girls were young I knitted for them now I can afford to knit just because I want to try different things,I like to Challange myself and learn new skills but I do enjoy lace when it's completed, not always as I am knitting it, I have embraced a few mistakes ????


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

What an incredible work of art you have made! Thank you for sharing. Very, very beautiful!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Wow! It is so beautiful-one of the prettiest I have ever seen.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. I have been planning to make one for my own future babies, but have dillydallyed because it seems overwhelming. Maybe this will give me a jump start. I don't know what kind of yarn to use. Wool, cotton, cashmere?? May I ask what kind and weight of yarn you used? Is one ply lace weight? How long did it take you?

I can never hope to do one that intricate, but really do want it to be an heirloom. Since I am not even going steady, I have time.

You have made a true heirloom thank you.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm speechless! I'll just "ditto" the comments already posted


----------



## kkiely3464 (Aug 4, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful! It's a masterpiece.


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful, what an heirloom. So fine


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

gina said:


> That is absolutely beautiful. I have been planning to make one for my own future babies, but have dillydallyed because it seems overwhelming. Maybe this will give me a jump start. I don't know what kind of yarn to use. Wool, cotton, cashmere?? May I ask what kind and weight of yarn you used? How long did it take you?
> 
> I can never hope to do one that intricate, but really do want it to be an heirloom. Since I am not even going steady, I have time.
> 
> You have made a true heirloom thank you.


I used Shetland one ply lace wool worked on 2mm needles the pattern was taken from a book of Shetland lace patterns available on Amazon it is a charted pattern of which I am not good at following so I spent an evening writing the pattern out long hand I am not a fan of chart knitting but I do like the patterns, you can get the wool from jamiesons of Shetland it is their cobweb one ply lace very fine but pretty


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Whoa!! That is gorgeous! I bet it is passed down for the next century to come.


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

dragonswing said:


> Whoa!! That is gorgeous! I bet it is passed down for the next century to come.


I hope so


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful masterpiece


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

So gorgeous! You do beautiful work.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Exquisite! I cannot imagine knitting with yarn fine enough to make something like that. That you have mastered it, and mastered it that spectacularly is awesome.


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh my! Truly breathtaking!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

I am in awe. Truly a work of art.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, a true accomplishment and a beautiful heirloom.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, absolutely amazing work, well done. I hope that you are proud of yourself because you should be.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG It's so gorgeous


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Totally exquisite.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing...this is truly a work of art. It will be an heirloom for many generations to come!!!


----------



## LMPavelka (Jan 31, 2015)

One of the most beautiful pieces I've seen on KP! You are so talented!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Suejules said:


> I used Shetland one ply lace wool worked on 2mm needles the pattern was taken from a book of Shetland lace patterns available on Amazon it is a charted pattern of which I am not good at following so I spent an evening writing the pattern out long hand I am not a fan of chart knitting but I do like the patterns, you can get the wool from jamiesons of Shetland it is their cobweb one ply lace very fine but pretty


Thank you so much. That is really, really fine weight. I best get on my horse.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

This is so beautiful! It is a true family heirloom!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Suejules said:


> Thank you your comments mean a lot as you all appreciate the work that goes into our projects, I have a bucket list of things I want to knit and this was one of them, it goes with the shawl I made called a wedding ring shawl


Just sent in a note on this thread...but was wondering, what is the name of the book of Shetland Patterns. I have found many on Amazon. I own the Heirloom Knitting book by Sharon Miller, but her Christening Gown is a little different from yours.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Phenomenal!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Unbelievable work. I am humbled.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Exquisitely! And sure to be cherished!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Little ole me (Oct 11, 2011)

I believe that is the most beautiful gown I have ever seen!


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Such a work of art, congratulations on achieving your (very high) challenge. Do you have a county fair in Yorkshire where people enter their best creations and compete for prizes? I am sure you have something along those lines and I encourage you to enter it so many more people can enjoy it. Also, put it on Pinterest! Does Jamieson's website have a place for customer projects? 

As many knitters as possible should see this work of art!


----------



## Pra311 (May 29, 2013)

What a treasure!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW!!!!! It's Beautiful!!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous. This should definitely be treasured for many years and generations to come.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Suejules said:


> Thank you your comments mean a lot as you all appreciate the work that goes into our projects, I have a bucket list of things I want to knit and this was one of them, it goes with the shawl I made called a wedding ring shawl


Just curious--how long did this take you to do more or less?


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

That's beautiful


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! Congratulations on your achievement.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

The most beautiful gown, stunning!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Georgeous!!! That is an heirloom!!! Hope it's for a special baby!


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Your work is fantastic! What a gorgeous heirloom!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! Would love to see a pic of the lucky baby wearing it!


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Breath taking. It is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh my, that is awesome! So beautiful. What a wonderful heirloom. Now, have to take a photo of you holding baby with the gown on. Print it and be sure to note on the back your name, year made, and who is wearing it. May seem crazy now, but in years to come, your descendants will have a visual of who you are and where &when gown originated. Wouldn'the it be great to make a mini album of each infant wearing it? ☺


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! You took my breath away. Beautiful work.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Oh, that's absolutely beautiful and will be treasured.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

speechless!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

A bit tricky? Absolutely incredible!


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

What a LOVELY heirloom ! And beautiful knitting !


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gorgeous! An heirloom for sure.


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Just sent in a note on this thread...but was wondering, what is the name of the book of Shetland Patterns. I have found many on Amazon. I own the Heirloom Knitting book by Sharon Miller, but her Christening Gown is a little different from yours.
> 
> Thanks for any information.


Hi the pattern is an Elizabeth lovick pattern and it is on ravelry or in the book the magic of Shetland lace by same person if you go on rave let its under heirloom set Elizabeth Lovick


----------



## Bosslady (Mar 1, 2016)

Simply breathtaking. This is an instant heirloom. May your family enjoy it for many, many years.


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you every one I am overwhelmed by your comments, I think we all underestimate how skilled we all are


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Suejules said:


> Hi the pattern is an Elizabeth lovick pattern and it is on rave let or in the book the magic of Shetland lace by same person if you go on rave let its under heirloom set Elizabeth Lovick


Thanks so much!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

WOW, what absolutely beautiful work, a real heirloom So glad you persevered and posted this for us all to see


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

I am speechless! This gown is absolutely exquisite!


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks so much!


Sorry it should read you can find it on ravelry not ravel let appolgies


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Just perfect,


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Suejules said:


> Just finished this heirloom christening gown it consist of a petticoat with a overdress, it's knitted in one ply Shetland lace it was a bit tricky but I persevered and am quite pleased with the results, the pattern is from a book of Shetland lace patterns


That is just plain drool gorgeous. Goddess knows what I would do with such a pattern--maybe adapt the stitch patterning to something else. Really spectacular knitting


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Congratulations, it is so beautiful.


----------



## incredible47 (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow. That really is beautiful. Great job!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous work.. :sm24:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Absolutely Stunning work. A real heirloom piece for the family. ????????


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

A heirloom for sure. Lovely.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

A heirloom indeed and to be treasured. Hope it is passed through the family more than once. I wore my grandmothers gown that she was christened in and still treasure it today as it is in my possession now!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Truly a family heirloom to be treasured - what patience you have - it is absolutely, awesomely, gorgeous..... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Amazing work. You are very talented.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Exquisite! Soooo beautiful.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

A heirloom indeed and to be treasured. Hope it is passed through the family more than once. I wore my grandmothers gown that she was christened in and still treasure it today as it is in my possession now!


----------



## LauraDP (Jul 22, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful! Very lucky baby!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

That really is an heirloom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Suejules said:


> Just finished this heirloom christening gown it consist of a petticoat with a overdress, it's knitted in one ply Shetland lace it was a bit tricky but I persevered and am quite pleased with the results, the pattern is from a book of Shetland lace patterns


You should be very pleased!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Absolutely stunning, fabulous work


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

Ethereal - perfect for a christening. A garment to cherish for generations.


----------



## dore (Jul 13, 2013)

Wonderful, very very nice ! Congratulations!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

It's gorgeous!! :sm24:


----------



## rosebud6 (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful-wish I could knit so well.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely, lovely.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

And you should be pleased with the results. That is stunningly amazing. I am so glad I stumbled across this forum again as some of the things displayed are so amazing. It's wonderful to see what others are spending their time making.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Sometimes I see things on this Web site that take my breath away. This is one of those times. Exquisite!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Your work is exquisite. Very, very well done!!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

"ditto" every praise above this one of mine - truly a lovely garment; there are not enough superlatives to describe it.
Thank you for sharing this with us!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

How long it took to complete .


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

I'm speechless. You'll have to excuse me as I need to pick my jaw up from the floor. OMG! What an heirloom.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!!! I love it. Thanks for sharing. ????


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Magnificent! Really!


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

WaterFall said:


> How long it took to complete .


About four weeks as there was one segment that was knit about ten times before I got it right, it was a point that if I hadn't got it I was going to admit defeat and rip it all out but my husband told me to persevere, I'm glad I did.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Exquisite! Beautifully knitted. It will be treasured for generations to come.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Suejules said:


> Thank you your comments mean a lot as you all appreciate the work that goes into our projects, I have a bucket list of things I want to knit and this was one of them, it goes with the shawl I made called a wedding ring shawl


Yes, as knitters, we do appreciate your beautiful project. I have so many things on my " to do list" and so little time.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thank you so much for sharing...this is truly a work of art. It will be an heirloom for many generations to come!!!


Beautifully stated!! Lucky baby...


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh my!! That is just stunning !! Congratulations!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Suejules said:


> Thank you your comments mean a lot as you all appreciate the work that goes into our projects, I have a bucket list of things I want to knit and this was one of them, it goes with the shawl I made called a wedding ring shawl


Well deserved comments !!

Do you have a post of the wedding ring shawl ?


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW well done, it is very beautiful.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

That is beyond stunning.


----------



## cablegirl (Jun 5, 2016)

Suejules said:


> About four weeks as there was one segment that was knit about ten times before I got it right, it was a point that if I hadn't got it I was going to admit defeat and rip it all out but my husband told me to persevere, I'm glad I did.


Your husband sounds like a keeper to me! Obviously this museum worthy piece is as well. I am speechless. :sm02:


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

cablegirl said:


> Your husband sounds like a keeper to me! Obviously this museum worthy piece is as well. I am speechless. :sm02:


Yes he definately is a keeper and I thank you for your comments they mean a lot


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Definitely an heirloom!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

That is absolute breath taking. One great heirloom.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

Wowsers!!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW that is beautiful!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

You have certainly created an heirloom - spectacular!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

BEAUTIFULLY! SPECTACULARS! FANTASTIC! Congratulations.


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful!! A lovely heirloom for sure! How long did it take?


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful. 1 ply how long did that take to knit


----------



## Flaknitter (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful, and what peasants you have. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful, what a lovely keepsake for the future.


----------



## onassis (Jun 15, 2012)

Stunning What a beautiful heirloom to pass on


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

kittykins said:


> I'm speechless. You'll have to excuse me as I need to pick my jaw up from the floor. OMG! What an heirloom.


Ditto! I'm simply stunned 
Is lovely


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

This is totally beautiful!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Mayate (Jun 12, 2012)

suzy-kate said:


> Amazing!!


You stole my quote! So I will say double amazing. What a wonderful gown to pass through the generations.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## eilenablue (Feb 15, 2012)

Exquisite!


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

WOW!! Just WOW!!!


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful . Lot of effort and patience required. You are talented.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That is some fantastic knitting. An heirloom for sure.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow that truly is lovely!!!!


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

Truly, truly beautiful.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Beautiful work. I hope it is passed down for generations to come.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!! Simply beautiful. What a wonderful job you did.


----------



## dyzajic (May 15, 2015)

wow, that's beautiful


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautifully stunning! Sure to be an heirloom!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow. That is absolutely beautiful ! I am sure it will be treasured for generations to come !!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Exquisite! Beautiful work.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

That is so beautiful !


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, my.....stunning, gorgeous, beautiful, remarkable knitting.


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh my Rainebo ,that is GORGEOUS . 
I bought one years ago for my dear little nephew ,it was knitted by a lovely woman in Scotland . You women do such spectacular work .


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Incredible!! Such a beautiful gown, and yes, an heirloom. God bless all the babies that will use it!!! Thanks for sharing!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

Beautiful beyond words! I'm sure it will be treasured.


----------



## hpapas (Jun 12, 2013)

Simply stunning and priceless! It would be wonderful to also see a picture of the wedding ring shawl, if possible.


----------



## filfac (Nov 4, 2013)

Incredible work. A true work of art.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## LucieB (Jul 4, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful beyond any words I can say-really extraordinary!!!!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW!! That is absolutely fabulous! Great job. I know it will be cherished.


----------



## Mimartita (Mar 17, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

It is stunning.


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

Exquisite. What a labor of love.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Beautiful. Would love to see shawl pics too


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Carole Jeanne said:


> Spectacular work. Such a treasure


Couldn't say it better


----------



## fehlkmama (Sep 26, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Gorgeous very beautiful work ????????????????


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

That is absolutely wonderful! You can be very proud.


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

WOW stunning work!


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ryssamac (Jul 4, 2014)

Quite pleased? You should be more than quite pleased. I hope the recipient of this gown cherishes you for the special person that you are for it takes not only skill but a tremendous amount of Love to create a master piece such as this. It is completely breathtaking.


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness! This is breathtaking! Incredible! A work of art, for sure. Hope it is appreciated and used many times!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

This is absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

That's absolutely beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

So Beautiful!! You did a spectacular job. You are very talented.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I agree with all the other posters. I can't think of anything to add that has not been already said. Good job.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

That is simply stunning! I hope the recipient knows the value of it and will treasure it as such. Gorgeous :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Suejules said:


> Just finished this heirloom christening gown it consist of a petticoat with a overdress, it's knitted in one ply Shetland lace it was a bit tricky but I persevered and am quite pleased with the results, the pattern is from a book of Shetland lace patterns


Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

STUNNING !!!! Beautifully made.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Gorgeous.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow-ee-wow! So beautiful! Heirloom indeed! Beautiful!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Such elegance!!!


----------



## joanne1733 (Nov 10, 2014)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

We need some new superlatives here on KP. I keep running out of adjectives to comment on how great, amazing, beautiful, fantastic, etc., these projects are.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

wow thats beautiful, what patience you have


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

That's lovely! Well done. Do you have a baby in the family that will be needing it?


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful, as all are saying! 4 weeks to make????? Now, how do you block such a thing?And yes, show us the wedding ring shawl. If your gown is any indication, it will be magnificent.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

That is soooo beautiful. ????


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful, such a lot of work.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! Beautifully knitted!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Heirloom, indeed! That gown is just beautiful!!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm speechless.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is truly beautiful. A real family heirloom.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't even have the words . . . . . Gorgeous!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG! I have never seen such an exquisite dress nor such exquisite work. Unbelievably gorgeous. HEIRLOOM in capital letters!


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

Absolutely spectacular!!! So beautiful...it will be a wonderful heirloom. Perhaps you would want to note "Dry Clean only". A friend of mine got hers back ruined because it was washed and dried in the dryer, and it was made with wool yarn.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow. That is an incredibly beautiful dress. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NessaRose (Feb 18, 2013)

Simply stunning!


----------



## Itchyfeet (Sep 3, 2015)

What a beautiful gown. A treasure for generations. Is it for a special baby in your own family?


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow that is so beautiful ❤❤❤❤


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

so very beautiful it is a masterpiece


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

Heirloom, indeed!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

WOW


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## grandmother15 (Nov 29, 2011)

About how many hours of work did you put into making this precious dress?


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Exquisite.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

I am in awe. Your christening gown is absolutely gorgeous. Lucky baby !!


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Your Christening Gown Is beautiful,nice work


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

That is one spectacular project! Well Done!!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Please believe me when I say that your gown is the most beautiful I have ever seen! Thank you for sharing


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

B E A U T I F U L????????????


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

This is so beautiful!!


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh, my! This is absolutely gorgeous! You intricate work is outstanding. It makes me wish for another baby in the family so I could make one.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Suejules said:


> Thank you I am now needing an upgrade on my glasses as the fineness of the wool has had an effect on my eyesight ????


I can certainly understand that!! Really beautiful world!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my, that is stunning and definitely an heirloom.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Just gorgeous!!


----------



## CathyAnn2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Absolutely breathtaking! All of your persistence and effort sure paid off. That is a treasure beyond price, and should be cared for and passed down through the generations. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Amazing! Beautiful work.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is truly one of the most spectacular pieces of lace knitting I've seen! Truly breathtaking and prettry much the definition of heirloom knitting. Wow, what a master you are. It was a real pleasure to see this. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Just to add to all the comments, Awesome! Wow! Breathtakingly beautiful! A treasured heirloom!
I can't imagine what your next project will be - hopefully something a little easier on your eyes!! 

with great respect for your talent and perseverance!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, my! Truly an heirloom!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

There are no words to describe the beauty and talent that went into this creation. May future generations of your family appreciate this treasure.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

it is gorgeous


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Stunning. I am sure that gown will be a real Heirloom gown and used by many generations. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Amazing work


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! ????????
Do you remember the name of the book and would you like to share it?


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Frame and display after the Christening! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh My Gosh! That is exquisite. What amazing talent you have been blessed with.


----------



## HattieA (Apr 10, 2014)

I am in awe! What a masterpiece you have created.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

A True work of Art with So much Love! Just Gorgeous!


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

OHMYGOSH!! That is stunning


----------



## laxmom615 (Jul 29, 2013)

This is stunning! I've been a member for several years and your posting is the first to which I've posted a comment. I would love to attempt this for any future grandchildren! Congrats on completing this beautiful dress.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Suejules said:


> Thank you I am now needing an upgrade on my glasses as the fineness of the wool has had an effect on my eyesight ????


hahahahah

not funny, but still funny! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## grandmabell (Jun 15, 2011)

That is really beautiful. Brought tears to my eyes. Truly a work of art.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow! Great work. That's beautiful.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

So so beautiful!???? :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning, it's a work of art that will be treasured by future generations


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

WOW that gown is so beautiful. It is truly a treasure


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

beyond beautiful and so well done!!!!


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent, Suejules, absolutely magnificent.............


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very very nice love the pattern


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Incredible. I am so completely impressed with your talent and patience.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Oh, my! Truly an heirloom!


One of the most beautiful knitted items I've ever seen. Kudos.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful gown.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous gown, amazing work!


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!! Great job of knitting. Love it. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful - how ever did you find the patience. It's way beyond me. What a treasure|


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

It just took my breath away. So beautiful. Just a little side comment re: your sight. When I knit/crochet a lot, my eyes now take a bit of time to readjust to looking up. If you go to have them checked, be sure to mention how much knitting/crocheting you do - it may be a factor.


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

This is priceless. Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I have never seen anything knitted as gorgeous as this..well done


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

How beautiful, that is simply amazing, I am so proud of you and don't even know you. lol. Really that is amazing work.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Fantastic!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! outstanding, love this.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Stunning!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Certainly worth persevering, stunning gown, beautiful work.


----------



## fairesusan (Sep 1, 2011)

Truly stunning!! What a beautiful heirloom it will hopefully become!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow - so beautiful!!! Heirloom is right!!!


----------



## Rugmani (May 29, 2014)

It's the most beautiful gown I have ever seen. Congratulations!


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Absolutely exquisite.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Gorgeous! Congratulations on finishing the gown! I tried knitting with the Shetland cobweb yarn, however it constantly broke so I threw it away.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

The gown is gorgeous. It definitely deserves to be an heirloom.


----------



## Auntsarah (Mar 14, 2016)

This is soooo beautiful. Can't imagine receiving a gift like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

That is absolutely striking - what a fabulous heirloom. I saw a knitted christening gown at the V & A in London a few years ago that had 1 million stitches in it - I like yours better!


----------



## Eileenanne (Jan 1, 2013)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Incredible, a true heirloom!!
This little gown is a masterpiece and should be mounted at some point.

However, if it is like my family gown, it has baptized 5 generations of babies.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

Suejules said:


> Just finished this heirloom christening gown it consist of a petticoat with a overdress, it's knitted in one ply Shetland lace it was a bit tricky but I persevered and am quite pleased with the results, the pattern is from a book of Shetland lace patterns


beautiful. will we see baby wearing it?


----------



## casgae designs (Feb 15, 2015)

OMG. That is just gorgeous. What patience you must have.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Lovely, lovely. Great work.

What is the name of the book please.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

It is beautiful


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW it is beautiful


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW it is beautiful


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh my, it is beautiful. It will be treasured.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Starr Bright (Oct 20, 2014)

I cannot remember when I last saw anything as beautiful as your heirloom christening gown. I hope you know what a
talented knitter you are. Your obvious patience in knitting this one of a kind christening gown shows as soon as one 
looks at it! The baby wrapped in this is certainly wrapped in love.
(Betty)


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

So gorgeous.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG - how beautiful!!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Suejules said:


> Just finished this heirloom christening gown it consist of a petticoat with a overdress, it's knitted in one ply Shetland lace it was a bit tricky but I persevered and am quite pleased with the results, the pattern is from a book of Shetland lace patterns


Oh My! What a piece of art! Going to be family heirloom for sure! Just exquisite. Love the yarn!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome! That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Fabulous! This is sure to become a treasured heirloom! Wonderful work~


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Oh, wow, that is one beautiful gown. :sm24:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

You should be pleased it is gorgeous, beautiful knitting and perfect color.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

Stunning! A family treasure! It deserves its own special treasure chest to be kept for future generations.


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh my! That is so beautiful!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You gown is one of the most stunning knits I have ever seen. I'm sure it will be loved and appreciated
for many years to come.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

That is just beautiful. Good job.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Gorgeous ! It's a work of art. I'm sure it will be treasured always.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh My Gosh That is sooooo beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Simply stunning.


----------



## Margo67 (Sep 8, 2012)

What beautiful work! congratulations on making such a gorgeous and no doubt treasured, heirloom.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful so delicate and fine. Clever lady


----------



## Annie-Selina (Jan 6, 2016)

A truly wonderful heirloom, well done!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

It's stunning! You've done a terrific job!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my word - words fail me so beautiful x


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is the MOST beautiful piece I have ever seen in knitting.......WOW......WOW.....WOW....Gorgeous, magnificient....I am french and I do not know other adjectives to tell you how much this is a piece of art. CONGRATULATION ON A JOB SUPER WELL DONE.


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Very precious to have in the family. Such a beautiful piece.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

So impressive!


----------



## farmtours (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm so amazed at your talent. You give me something to strive toward.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

wow, that is truly amazing and most definitely an heirloom that will be treasured forever.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!????


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Breathtaking. I admire your patience....but it is truly beautiful.


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

So beautiful. Looks very complicate to make it. Great job


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

So Beautiful, so Lovely!


----------



## anberth2003 (Jul 25, 2016)

Breathtaking


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Exquisite.


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful wok. Will be treasured by your family.


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you for your lovely comments


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

yanagi said:


> Lovely, lovely. Great work.
> 
> What is the name of the book please.


this is the book you can get it on amazon or you can get the pattern on ravelry under Elizabeth lovick heirloom set


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

iShirl said:


> It just took my breath away. So beautiful. Just a little side comment re: your sight. When I knit/crochet a lot, my eyes now take a bit of time to readjust to looking up. If you go to have them checked, be sure to mention how much knitting/crocheting you do - it may be a factor.


Thank you I will mention it I am due a check up I think I need a new prescription, and thank you for your lovely comment I am overwhelmed at how nice people have been


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

laxmom615 said:


> This is stunning! I've been a member for several years and your posting is the first to which I've posted a comment. I would love to attempt this for any future grandchildren! Congrats on completing this beautiful dress.


Thank you, I would try it, you will enjoy the experience you can find the pattern on ravelry under Elizabeth lovick heirloom set , would love to see a photo if you do attempt it ????


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

It definitely is magic. You are very talented.


----------



## PVknitter (Nov 19, 2012)

I believe it is the most beautiful Christening gown I have ever seen!


----------



## Molly M (May 25, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous. Well done. Definitely something to be treasured


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A work of art""""


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing your one of a kind beautiful gown.... Your knitting is superb....


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, that is stunning. Great work.


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

This is so delicate looking . You did a marvelous job . Kudos to you .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Suejules said:


> Thank you I am now needing an upgrade on my glasses as the fineness of the wool has had an effect on my eyesight ????


Gorgeous work. And do understand the eyestrain. I go thru that when doing fingering and lace wt projects. Need to take frequent breaks and exercise the eyes.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful and heirloom masterpiece.


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the lovely comments


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a special gift. Wow!


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm without words. It's a stunning work of art.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Your knitting of this lace is amazing and absolute perfection! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What a treasure - just beautiful!


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

This precious gown is stunning!!!


----------



## Linny236 (Sep 9, 2016)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Wow absolutely stunning


----------



## alfafemme (Jun 23, 2017)

I would love to have the pattern or be directed to where I can buy it. Many thanks


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my that is stunning stunning work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my that is stunning stunning work


----------

